

It's Time to Split Up Microsoft - bergie
http://stratechery.com/2014/making-sense-microsoft/

======
dm2
Couldn't the same thing be said about Google, Apple, and Amazon?

------
vtd
They can name the companies MICROS~1 and MICROS~2

------
visakanv
Sounds sensible to me. Is he missing anything?

------
sharemywin
I'd rather see google broken up.

